# Weekly competition 2007-12 (2, 3, 3OH, 4, 5, BF)



## AvGalen (Apr 30, 2007)

I just got back after the German Open 2007! Let's continue the competition 

2x2x2
1. D2 L2 D2 B' L' U2 B2 U B D2 R2 U B L D F' R2 B D' L2 F2 U2 R2 D B'
2. U R U2 R B2 U2 L B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R D' L' F2 U' L F2 L2 D' B D' B2 U
3. F2 L B' L2 D2 R2 U R B2 U L U B2 R U' L' D2 L B2 R' D R2 D F L2
4. B' U' L2 D' F' R2 F' R' D' F L' B' D' F L2 U F2 D L B2 U2 L' D2 B2 L
5. B2 R F2 L B D B L2 B D' F' L D2 R D' R' F D' F' R2 D F2 U R' B

3x3x3
1. B2 F' D U B2 U2 L2 R B2 F D L' R' D' L' R U' B2 D2 U2 R B' L' R U
2. L2 R F L D' F2 D' R2 U2 B F' L2 D' U B F L F2 D' B' F L U2 L2 B2
3. U2 L U2 F' L R2 D U B2 F' R' U B2 U' L' R B R D2 U B2 U' L' U L'
4. D F2 R' D' B2 L2 R D U2 R' F' U2 F2 D' L2 B' L2 R' U' B2 D U2 B2 F2 L'
5. L2 R U2 B F D F' D2 L' U2 F2 D' U2 B F' D' U2 F' U L2 R2 D2 U L' R

3x3x3 One Handed
1. L R B' L2 F2 U F2 R2 D U2 R' U' B2 F' D F2 U2 R2 B2 F' R2 B2 F' U L
2. D R' B L R' D U' R2 U' R B' F' L2 D R D' R' D B2 F L R2 D R F'
3. R2 B' R2 B F2 R2 B' F D2 U2 B F L' R2 D U2 R F' D2 U' L B F' L2 D2
4. L' R' D' B L2 R D' B2 F' D2 B' F' L2 R2 D2 U2 R2 B F L2 R B R B2 F
5. F R F D2 U2 L R' D' R2 U' L' B2 L' R D U' B' R2 F' L R' B2 D' R' D

4x4x4
1. U2 B d U2 b' D' b2 d2 u2 B b2 f' L f' d b2 F D L' f r' B2 R' d2 u' f' d' r B' F2 L' l2 R' d l2 b2 r d' l' R'
2. L2 f2 F l' R' U' B F D' r B' U F' U2 f D2 d2 u' U B2 F' d2 f2 F2 d U2 F R2 D2 d' F2 l2 R' b L' R2 B' b f' u
3. d r' R U l R B' b2 r' R' b F2 U2 F D r f2 F D b f2 R f U2 r' f D' U R u U2 l R U' B2 f' l R F2 l
4. b2 f l' r2 f' F' D' r' b2 F2 U f' F2 l2 f2 r' D2 L2 B d U' l' r F D2 r2 b r2 F U' B' b2 L' u2 b' R' D' d' R' U'
5. r2 F' L B' F2 L' D d2 B2 D2 d' r' D d2 u2 U R' d F l' D2 u' l d U2 L' U2 B2 b' r' b u' b' R b2 f l d l R'

5x5x5
1. L2 u2 b2 f' r R2 D2 U' L2 u' U2 f F D R2 B' b' d2 U' l R' f U2 l2 d2 b' f2 L2 u' B b' f2 F U' F2 l' F2 U F U2 L2 U l' R2 B' F2 D2 u2 U' R B2 u l' D u' L l D l2 b
2. f2 l d2 u2 L2 r2 d2 u2 b' R2 F r' R' b2 r2 u' f u' B2 b f' F d' l' f U2 B2 u2 L l b2 D2 d2 u U' L l r2 R2 B u' U L l2 b2 l R B F' d u2 R' F' d2 B' b l2 R' b' R
3. B f D' f l' u2 r D' f r' d u R D2 u' L' r F' U L2 l D2 d' u' r' B2 U L2 u2 U2 B f' F2 U' r2 f2 L f' D' U' l2 D' d u2 U2 f L2 r2 R2 D d2 u2 U2 R2 d b' d' L2 l2 R'
4. U2 f2 F2 D' B' f' r F2 d2 u' U' R' d' u' l2 B2 F2 U2 r2 U F2 u f D2 d' B2 f' r b f D' d2 f' D' f' L R u' R b' f2 u b f F2 l' r2 R D B' d' B' f r' d2 b' f2 D2 l R
5. r2 R b2 l' D U' f d' r2 B2 R d2 B b' f' F u' b' r D2 u' R D' d U B l r' d U2 B r2 R' D' L' r' d' l D2 u2 L2 D l U' b r R' d' l R F' d u2 B' D' d' u' f' F2 u'

Blindfolded
2x2x2
1. D R' F' L2 U2 L B' L2 F L U F' L F2 L U2 F' L' U F U B' U L B'
2. F2 U2 L F L2 D2 F2 U2 L D2 B U F2 L' D' B L' D' B' R' D' B' L' U' F2
3x3x3
1. L2 F' R B' L R' F D2 L' D2 U2 R2 B L' B' F L' R' F' L D2 U' F' R' B'
2. L2 R2 F L2 B' U2 B2 F D' U L' R2 D U2 L B' F' R' D' U L2 R B2 L2 R
4x4x4
1. r' d2 L l u' R' u2 B L2 B' F' u' L B R f L2 l' b' l2 D L' F' r2 B2 F2 r R' u' r2 R' d2 U2 R' d2 F2 l' r' U2 l
2. D R2 u' f2 l' r F2 d' u2 F d2 f2 u' b2 F2 l2 r2 D2 u2 U R' D' B2 D' d u2 L2 R D' L' r' B L u U F2 U2 R' d' f
5x5x5
1. d r2 U2 B' f' F2 D' d U B2 r R2 F u L2 l2 r' f' r2 D' R2 D' F2 u L2 d' B' b2 f' F2 u' B' L r d' b d2 R' f2 R2 f' F2 l2 R d r' D' R U' L B' F l2 D u L' r' D2 U F'
2. D2 u' F D2 d u' U' F' D2 u2 f d r2 R' B' b F r2 f U' B' U l2 r R' B2 F2 U F2 r' b2 l' f2 F2 U l U' b2 F D d' U2 F D' d' U2 B b f2 F' R F2 D u' l2 r' b2 f F' r

Results from last week will be available tonight in this topic: 
http://z12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.php?showtopic=614
As always: Competition starts now and ends sunday/monday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line.

Next weeks competition will start right on time and might include some Other events for competition


----------



## Erik (Apr 30, 2007)

Erik Akkersdijk:

2x2: 4.62
times: (6.05), 4.83, 5.18, 3.86, (3.86)
Why didn't I get this in German Open?

3x3: 15.60
Times: 15.16, (18.58), (14.88), 16.21, 15.44
Wow that sucked...

OH: 30.04
Times: 30.58, (34.00), 28.36, (26.50), 31.18

4x4: 1:02.47
Times: 1:04.13, (1:11.97), 59.75, (56,86), 1:03.52
:blink: I just thought lets try the same edge technique as on 5x5 as an experiment... :blink:

5x5: 1:59.99
Times: 1:58.81, (1:52.65), 2:02.97, 1:58.18, (2:04.98)
B) Yeeeeeeeeey B)   
p.s. I finished an avg of 12 with this: 1:59.39 B)


---bld---

2x2a: 58.71
2x2b: 39.68

3x3a: 2:58.56 I've got it on video if anyone is interested...
3x3b: 3:52.58 with M2, after German Open I was afraid my parity alg didn't work good, so I did the next one with pochmann, now I had parity again and my algo worked  yay!


----------



## AvGalen (May 1, 2007)

> *Why didn't I get this in German Open?*


Reason 1: Nerves?
Reason 2: You can only solve fast at night?
Reason 3: Same reason I didn't even get a sub 3 on 5x5x5; You tried to go to fast?


----------



## dbeyer (May 1, 2007)

I was hoping you'd be gone for about a week so I could have the time to do ALL the events =P

Good to see you guys back, congrats to the both of you!


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 1, 2007)

3x3x3: Average - 38.963
42.26 (29.11) 43.32 (47.72) 31.31
I managed to screw up the cross layer in the F2l on the 4th solve... And then I don't know what happened on the 1st and 3rd solves... XD

4x4x4: Average - 131.98
(199.21 OP) 138.24 P 119.20 (117.14) 138.50
Huge standard deviation as usual...

5x5x5: Average - 194.593
216.22 (182.1) 183.31 184.25 (263.81 POP)
Needed a warm-up and the rest were pretty average, minus the last one... Popped during the OLL and had trouble finding a piece. Centers getting better (<45 seconds), edges got a lot worse, 3x3x3 about the same. I think I'm really close to hitting sub-3 consistently, just need to work on edges... a lot. XD


----------



## dbeyer (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ExoCorsair_@May 1 2007, 02:01 AM
> * 4x4x4: Average - 131.98
> (199.21 OP) 138.24 P 119.20 (117.14) 138.50
> Huge standard deviation as usual...
> ...


That sucks you had triple parity on the last 5x5?! =P Haha


----------



## Erik (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AvGalen_@May 1 2007, 12:34 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Reason 1 is always a factor in every puzzle for me.
Reason 2 no
Reason 3 no, I tried to go pretty fluent.

At least the last 2 solves were ok instead of most in-competition averages where I get 1 or 0.


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dbeyer_@May 1 2007, 03:57 AM
> * That sucks you had triple parity on the last 5x5?! =P Haha *


 I made sure I didn't... After I found the last piece on the carpet at like 4:10. XD


----------



## xxbr3ndanxx (May 2, 2007)

2x2x2
10.36, 12.44, 12.00, 11.09, 10.77
Average: 11.33
none of these lucky...

3x3x3
38.78, 37.67, 31.84, 25.03, 33.78
Average: 33.42
lol! i was using F2L.. i'm a beginner with F2L so these are really good times for me.


----------



## Arakron (May 2, 2007)

Arakron

4x4
2:10.24
2:08.25, (1:50.08) (2:34.23), 2:01.75, 2:20.72
Pretty good. Second solve was a lucky-ish 3x3 solve and quick edges. Third solve, had to swap 2 opposite centers and do two parity fixes.

5x5
4:13.53
(3:45.20), 4:22.61, 4:11.81, 4:06.17, (4:30.69)
Extremely good. First solve is my best ever, the avg is my best by less than half a second, and more legitimate since the other was an RA in a larger average. Done on my ES which is, now that I've loosened it the tiniest bit, as fast as my Rubik's.

3x3
37.22
39.24, (43.09), 38.47, (32.78), 33.95
Ugh, that was terrible. No warmup and almost no practice this week. 4th solve was ridiculously lucky F2L, not sure if the LL was really unlucky (i don't know an opposite corner swap) or mis-recognized, but I ended up doing 3 PLLs so the time was really bad. Last solve I had started to warm up, so it was slow but acceptable considering it was nonlucky.


----------



## chiperten (May 3, 2007)

3x3x3
(32.62) 29.59 (23.17) 25.32 26.20
Average: 27.04.. the first two solves were horrible.

5x5x5
185.34 (181.69) 204.35 201.53 (DNF)
average: 197.07 (3:17.07)
the DNF was because I messed up one of my algs during the final tredges and would've had to redo my centers.

thats all I feel like doing for now. maybe later I'll do a 4x4x4 average.


----------



## KJiptner (May 3, 2007)

Kai Jiptner


*2x2x2*
Avg: 9.41
Times: 11.06 (11.83) (08.19) 08.89 08.27 

Cool my first sub 10 here 

*3x3x3*
Avg: 22.72
Times: (24.11)(20.22) 22.58 22.79 22.79 

Very consistent... especially the last 2 solves 
:lol: I'm very happy with this performance.

*4x4x4*
Avg: 2:27,63
Times: 2:14.33 (1:49.19) (3:22.41) 2:15.00 2:53.56

Crap. All solves had Oll-parity (on the 3rd I screwed it up like in GO) On the last solve 2 pieces popped out and I needed a minute to find them.
I've swiched from pochmann to opposite centers and this is driving me nuts.


*Blindsolves*

*3x3x3*
1st: DNF (had a total blackout and forgot everything during the solve)


----------



## tim (May 3, 2007)

After Kai forced me to participate in the contest, i couldn't resist . And it wasn't a bad decision, i got a new personal record .

Tim Habermaas

*3x3x3*
Avg: 26.99s
Times: (31.35s) 27.00s 28.60s 25.37s [24.38s]

(last solve was a PLL skip)

*Blindfolded*
2x2x2 (simulated on a 3x3x3 cube, i hope that counts )
Best: 64.50s
1.) 64.50s
2.) 70.38s

3x3x3
Best: 264.74s / 4:06.74 min
1.) 246.74s / 4:06.74 min
2.) DNF (194.21s / 3:14.21 min) and only two disoriented corners. *ARGGH* :angry:


----------



## KJiptner (May 3, 2007)

Cool that I could convince you to join.. Your BLD time should guarantee you a top 3 spot, since I don't think many others will post... If i get a successful one then not 4:06


----------



## tsaoenator (May 4, 2007)

Andy Tsao
3x3x3: (17.66), 11.33, (10.53), 12.95, 14.80 = 13.03
Yay. 10.53 was an OLL skip

3x3x3 OH: 30.64, (32.34), 31.09, 30.00, (28.00) = 30.58
Pretty normal times.

3x3x3 BLD: 1:43.39, 1:10.72 <----O_O
Wow


----------



## pjk (May 4, 2007)

Erik, nice times overall, especially the 5x5!
Andy, very nice times, as always!

3x3 Speedsolve:
(20.66) (17.31) 18.59 19.67 18.19
Average: 18.82 Seconds


----------



## dbeyer (May 4, 2007)

doing the 3x3 BLDs just for the hell of it =P ...

Hah,
DNF ... pop 2:31
DNF ... cycled wrong 2:41


----------



## gillesvdp (May 4, 2007)

Name : Gilles van den Peereboom

3x3 :
Average : 18.27 seconds
Times : 17.53, (19.30), 18.71, (16.95), 18.57

3x3 OH :
Average : 23.26 seconds
Times : 22.53, (20.94), 22.54, (26.35), 24.71

2x2 :
Average : 9.07
Times : (4.58), (12.23), 10.20, 8.34, 8.68

4x4 :
Average : 1:44.42
Times : (1:55.67), (1:27.68), 1:41.64, 1:43.87, 1:47.74

5x5 :
Average : 3:05.69
Times : 3:02.30, 3:05.08, 3:09.69, (2:48.19), (3:28.15)

2x2 BLD :
Best : 28.91
Times : 28.91, 35.90

3x3 BLD : 
Best : DNF
Times : DNF, DNF


----------------------------
Comments :

Nice 3x3 OH average (the 2nd solve could have been sub20 if I hadn't had suffered from lock ups :-( )
The first 2x2 solve is...hahem...lucky 
The rest is nice


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (May 4, 2007)

Taylor Houlihan

2x2x2
Avg. 19.48
Times. 24.56, (56.46), 17.11, 16.77, (13.33)
I have no idea what happened with the first two solves. Two second penalty for the third solve, when I put the cube down a face turned...

3x3x3
Avg. 34.21
Times. (38.05), 35.38, (27.66), 33.28, 33.96
New personal record! I'm very happy with these times. I took a 10/12 average after this and I got a lot of 39.xx. I guess these times make up for my 2x2x2.

3x3x3 OH
Avg. 2:27.13
Times. 2:13.75, (2:09.50), 2:27.19, (2:48.25), 2:40.46
Little by little I'm getting better, I don't really practice though...


----------



## AvGalen (May 7, 2007)

Name: Arnaud van Galen (succesful 2x2x2 AND 3x3x3 blindfolded solver )

2x2x2
Times: (25.58), 8.70, 9.62, (5.72), 8.92
Average: 9.08
Comment: 1st was bad (no beginning during inspection, screw-ups on end). 4th had a skip

3x3x3
Times: 28.25, (24.48), 28.47, 27.19, (DNF)
Average: 27.97
Comment: Very consistend and good. Last one was a pop during last 2 turns

3x3x3 One Handed
Times: 1:02.39, 55.42, 1:03.70, 58.46, 1:02.01
Average: 1:00.95
Comment: Done using a new cube that was to loose. I will do better with this cube next week

4x4x4
Times: (2:01.39)(P), 1:41.63(O), 1:42.72, (1:40,18)(P), 1:44.33(O)
Average: 1:43.23
Comment: 1st was bad, others were very good. This is probably my best average ever. Also very consistent!

5x5x5
Times: 3:04.70, 3:09.33, 3:03.51, (2:55.49), (3:10.27)
Average: 3:05.85
Comment: Still bad, but this new cube is getting better. Next week my times will be back to normal

2x2x2 blindfolded
Times: 4:21.96, 2:08.16
Best: 2:08.16
Comment: First time I had success on both. First one was accurate, second one was fast.

3x3x3 blindfolded
Times: 16:32.99, DNF
Best: 16:32.99
Comment: My first succesfull solve ever!!!! Had parity, but I fixed it by using an extra H-perm. After getting an almost perfect solve during German Open 2007 I knew I could do it this week. Second one was perfect to0, except for the parity-fix. I was of by 1 edge-3-cycle. I am getting used to memorizing 3x3x3's!


----------



## Hubdra (May 7, 2007)

3x3 Avg: 28.47
Times: (22.56) 27.59 28.73 29.09 (34.42)

The first one should have been sub 20, but when I pressed the space bar, a menu came up, and I didn't realize it immediately. >.< The 3rd and last one had the only PLL that I didn't know.


----------



## Erik (May 7, 2007)

wow !!! congrats arnoud! :lol:


----------



## AvGalen (May 7, 2007)

Thanks Erik!

I will try to do 1 bf-solve every day from now on. I need to get below 10 minutes if I want to have 2 attempts at the next competition


----------

